# Teratai Prima - Another Indonesian Ferry sinks.



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

See : http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/7823721.stm

Nothing shows up on Miramar under the name TERATAI PRIMA, Google only shows the news feeds, does anybody have any more info about this ferry's origins ?


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Only news i got was this one from MSN

http://news.ph.msn.com/regional/article.aspx?cp-do***entid=2059179

250 perished so far. Most of these old small ferrys should have been broken up many years ago


----------

